# White Front (Specklebelly) decoys



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Does anyone know a brand that makes a good looking full body Speck decoy besides Hardcore (nice but way to expensive...280$ for 6!!! naa ahhh) and Higton (alright but theyre not that realistic--they dont resemble a speck that much) please respond or if you have some for sale im looking for about 2 doz for next year. THANKS!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah i looked on greenhead site...when do you think they will be open to buy?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The GHG look great and there is a guy from LA, his handle is JEDJR, who also recommended the G&H Mirages. They are a bit pricey as well. He has posted a few times on this site. If you send him a PM maybe he might have some other brands to recommend. I know he did a post in the Classifieds about 6 months ago. Anyway I had bought the Herters Speck Full Bodys and would not recommend them. I ended up painting them into snows.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Hardcore's New pricing this year is 399.00 a dozen on specks. Still up there but coming down fast.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

jeeze i might as well kill some specks and mount them!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not a bad idea!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i found 2 pics of the new avery speck full bodies!! if anyone wants a picture jstu pm me!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i found 2 pics of the new avery speck full bodies!! if anyone wants a picture jstu pm me!


----------

